# touchpad accesories, mods etc..



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

Im not sure if this is the right section, but are any of you planning toget any cases and accesories for your touchpad? if so, what kind? And will any of you guys do special body mods to it? like inscribing names, color work? I heard this is a huge fingerprint magnet and i DO NOT like that! I'll most likely putting a carbon fiber vinyl on the back to avoid it. I might be looking at a dock too!


----------



## CharlieB620 (Aug 22, 2011)

"kazuki said:


> Im not sure if this is the right section, but are any of you planning toget any cases and accesories for your touchpad? if so, what kind? And will any of you guys do special body mods to it? like inscribing names, color work? I heard this is a huge fingerprint magnet and i DO NOT like that! I'll most likely putting a carbon fiber vinyl on the back to avoid it. I might be looking at a dock too!


I bought a skinomi I don't want fingerprints on this beauty

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Looking for good screen protectors. I haven't received mine yet but I played with one in a store and the screen felt like it needed some help. SGP doesn't have any for it but ZAGG and Ghost Armor do. ZAGG's is $5 more but has free shipping so they're probably about the same. And having used both, I have to say their quality is similar. ZAGG's invisishields sometimes have an orange-peel affect. I'd like to give SGP another try though. When I tried to put a Steinheil on my phone I always got a lot of dust stuck to the sticky side and I had to send them back.

I haven't looked into cases but if someone has a suggestion I'd take a look at one. I've never had a case for my phone, I'm careful, but this is something different and doesn't really have to be kept slim and light as it's not going in my pocket so protecting it might be a good idea.


----------



## Violater (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello all.
I am looking for a case that lets me slip my hand into the back to hold the touchpad more securely.


----------



## penguin321 (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like a dock/cradle for my Touchpad.

If I decide to shell out for the touchstone dock, would it continue to work once I am running Android. That is -- does WebOS do anything special to make touchstone charging work?

Alternatively, if don't want to shell out $60+ for the Touchstone charging dock, does anyone know if any other docks work with the Touchpad. For instance, it looks like the Playbook and HTC Flyer both have (cheap) micro usb charging docks -- any idea if those charging docks would work with the TouchPad?

Thanks.


----------



## kazuki (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the touchstone dock would be able to work with android once its ported, it is just a dock afterall right? I also will most likely be getting my screen protector from clarivue, I like the one on my g2. I'm not rally into zagg products anymore, they just bother me now.

Sent from my HTC Vision using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Touchstone charger would probably have to be supported by whatever kernel is made for android. The TB got an induction charger and peopel who had CM7 had to wait a few days for a new kernel before it would work. I suspect it won't be a problem though.


----------



## Sankyou (Aug 23, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Looking for good screen protectors. I haven't received mine yet but I played with one in a store and the screen felt like it needed some help. SGP doesn't have any for it but ZAGG and Ghost Armor do. ZAGG's is $5 more but has free shipping so they're probably about the same. And having used both, I have to say their quality is similar. ZAGG's invisishields sometimes have an orange-peel affect. I'd like to give SGP another try though. When I tried to put a Steinheil on my phone I always got a lot of dust stuck to the sticky side and I had to send them back.


These screen protectors are very high quality: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-ANTI-GLAR...907322?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item519a597e7a . I've purchased them for my camera, several iphones, and my ipad and the quality is similar to the 2-packs they sell at the apple store for $20.


----------

